# Tapatalk



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

curious to see if anyone has had any issues with accessing threads/posts on this forum via tapatalk? I got tapatalk free from getjar, but ever since leapday, I get that notification that the app has expired. simply pressing the "back" button clears that message and I'm able to continue on without problem. however, this is the only forum whereby some of the posts/threads do not appear - thus I'm forced to access the posts via browser.

I have read that I would need to update the app via getjar, but when I re-install getjar, the app no longer appears.

any help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks!


----------



## dSlice (Dec 11, 2011)

Rootz has their own app, that works fine...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

What version is your Tapatalk? 2.1.3 is the latest Market version. Not sure what version other app stores have.

Even with the latest version, this forum is strange with Tapatalk. I've had posts randomly show up as unread that are months old, and it's also pretty frequent that I can't access the forums here. Rootz has always blamed Tapatalk for the problems, but they're the only forums that seem to have issues.

FYI, the Rootz app is Tapatalk based as well, so unless they're using a specific version that works better, I can't imagine it being a much different experience.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

I just use opera mobile for this forum. Tried Tapatalk 2 and it's no better.


----------



## TekWarren (Jun 13, 2011)

I use tapatalk, finally broke down and purchased it on sale through amazon app store. I have had rare issues but when I do I see other people blaming tapatalk servers. I don't know if i have issues like you describe or not as most of my forum reading is on my phone.


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

thanks for the feedback everyone.
I am aware there is a rootz app, but I think it's only a paid version - but if I could keep all of my forums in one app, I try to.

my version of Tapatalk is 1.13.4, so I guess very old - but I cannot seem to update it via getjar. oh well, that's what I get for trying to be cheap on going with free apps...


----------



## Brian72 (Dec 17, 2011)

FWIW, I'm in the same boat with Getjar/Tapatalk.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

My getjar Tapatalk works fine... Version 1.13.5


----------

